# Extra grizzly coupon anyone??



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

I am finally going to buy the 17in grizzly bandsaw!! I have been looking on CL forever, but can't find a decent one. I am really excited but I HATE paying full price for anything. I know they offer coupons, but I don't have any right now and was wondering if anyone had one they didn't plan on using. Thanks!


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Shelly, I have one from my Woodworker's Journal Subscription for 10% off on any purchase over $300.00. Your purchase would certainly qualify, but I don't know of the code number is tracked to my account exclusively. PM me if you think it'll be useful.


----------



## lovmac (Mar 11, 2013)

If anyone has one more spare coupon I would really appreciate it as I am in one of the states where Grizzly charges sales tax.


----------



## pendledad (Sep 5, 2012)

Howie was kind enough to give me his coupon. Just a word to the wise, they have a sale planned in May. I've asked about 10 times what items will be on sale hoping one of the associates would let it slip. No luck.

I think the coupons expire on 04/30, and they turn around and have a sale in May. I am going to use my coupon for the G0513X2 (top contender at least).

Are you going to get the G0513ANN which is on sale for $795 right now?


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

I saw the anniversary one that is on sale and it has really complicated my decision b/c I was all set on getting the one with cast iron wheels and trunion, and with better guides and fence. I am still trying to make up my mind. I am trying to decide if the extras are worth a couple hundred…


----------



## pendledad (Sep 5, 2012)

I am leaning towards the x2 purely because I won't be wondering if I should have upgraded. The heavier wheels will have more momentum. The better guides will be nicer to work with. And the heavy trunions will allow more stability when slicing up some heavy items. The fence is upgraded too I believe.

Its worth the extra $300 in my book. After seeing how heavy duty the G1023RL is compared to the G0715, I'm glad I went with the next step up. G0513X2 is one step up and gives you the 17" version of the G0457 14" deluxe saw.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Shelly, Did you desire to have my coupon? Contact me [email protected] for code. Good until 4/30/2013


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I've got the same one that Russell has. FYI for anyone who'd might want it. Send me a message with your address & I'll put it in the mail. It's good until April 30, 2013


----------



## lovmac (Mar 11, 2013)

Email sent Roger, thanks!

(Russell, after doing some more research I am pretty sure they are one time only so I decided against trying it to avoid "stealing" it from Shelly.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovmac Thanks for your consideration there for Shelly. Use Roger's.


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for everyones help! Handtooler sent me his which I appreciate very much! I will let everyone know how it goes! Other than my porter cable drill press, this is the first large tool I have bought new!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Jusr remember to tell you boyfriend to KEEP THE DAM DEER MEAT OFF IT! LOL


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh wait ! I know, how 'bout make a sign "No deer meat allowed" and hang it on the saw?

I'm sure he'll APPRECIATE that


----------



## BuzzBate (Nov 2, 2012)

If anyone has another one of those 10% coupons, I'd take it. I'm wanting to order a G0715 table saw. Time to upgrade a little.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Shelly, good luck on your purchase, you'll like that grizz 17", I only wish I had held out for the larger saw instead of the 14" I bought but I'm happy with it.


----------



## BuzzBate (Nov 2, 2012)

Disregard my post.


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

lol joe, if he puts deer meat on it, he will be the first thing cut by it! He knows not to put anything that has a possibility of being wet on my cast iron. It took a few weeks, but he finally learned(and only like 3 can rings on my ts). So hopefully since the table is CI then he will know better. I guess I should have tought to not put anything that can drip, sweat, leak ect… on any TOOLS rather than just the CI…. Maybe in a few months I can teach him that. Which reminds me, I asked him to lay some deer meat this morning so I could make dinner…I better go see where he put it!


----------

